# Shattered Alliances - Dave Arneson's Blackmoor Online Game



## Black Knight (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey everyone!

Sunday night I ran *Dave Arneson's Blackmoor* online! It rocked we played using a game platform called OpenRPG).

We have some great players and some awesome roleplaying. Come read the weekly log (I'll try to post every Wednesday and get a site going for the game). The guys would love for you see their trials, tribulations, and even their little mistakes.    Experience Blackmoor through their adventures.

I posted the session log to my website. Come check it out at http://jpquinn.mortality.net/player/sess001.htm

And please, go ahead and post your comments here, on my website (in sig), or over at the Zeitgeist Games forum (or for those of you in the Blackmoor Yahoo list, in there). Looking forward to having some rocking times with these guys, and I hope you all enjoy their adventures.


----------

